# Scottish Football Thread (SPL/SFL) 2012/2013



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Following on from Spoonys successfull threads previously:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222285

I thought it was high time we had a new scottish football thread for this season (obviously opened up now to incorporate both the SPL and SFL due to certain recent events so everone can still discuss all aspecs of scottish football in both the premiership and otherwise) :thumb:

so, as you were fellas


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Andy Webster now Liverpool's top scorer! Unlucky tonight for Hearts.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i thought hearts played well and its good to see , who do you follow spoony?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ spoony doesnt follow, he follow follows 

















:lol: :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mick said:


> ^^^ spoony doesnt follow, he follow follows
> 
> :lol: :lol:





cmillsjoe said:


> i thought hearts played well and its good to see , who do you follow spoony?


Haha, I'm a Rangers fan me. Also look out for Dumbarton as it's the home team.

Weirdly finding myself enjoying Div 3... no worse than last season!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Is David Templeton a complete moron? Had scouts from England watching, was a bright talent and he's chucked it all to play lower league football with zero chance of European action for at least 3 years. Regardless of all the rangers fans telling the world they are a big club the fact is young players aren't going to develop to a high level getting booted off the park by the likes of Elgin and east Fife. Rangers never sent players to div 3 on loan as it wasn't a high enough level for them to develop. Of players persist in choosing money over ambition the national team will just continue its decline.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think Hearts needed him to leave for the cash. 

Many arguments could be put forward, but I can't see a footballer developing well in the lower leagues. 

The type of football played is only played at that level and playing that way for years he will be accustomed to that style and be stuck with that forever more. 

He was potentially a good player but it seems really odd dropping all the way down to division 3 when other players with ambition have been desperate to get out for that reason. 

Hearts have a good chance of European football for the next few years and he would have been better sticking it out there. He would have had another season in the SPL and another few European ties to get a good move. 

I'm sure other championship teams would have been willing to take a chance at the money involved. 

His choice at the end of the day, but I wonder how much external pressure had been put on him. 

It is doubly baffling considering he is a Celtic fan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kerr said:


> *It is doubly baffling considering he is a Celtic fan*


 whats a team you support got to do with it?

Your doubly baffling me fella.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> whats a team you support got to do with it?
> 
> Your doubly baffling me fella.


If it was his team and life long ambition to play for a team you could find a little reason.

To drop down to the 3rd division in Scotland makes no sense at all. He could have got more money in the league 1/championship in England.

This is a player who is supposed to have ambition and is nearing 24 year old. He is likely to be nearing the end of his career before he ever gets the opertunity to play in Europe again.

I can't understand how you can't see the move as very odd.

Let's be honest even the current team look like they can't be bothered playing away already struggling to be motivated.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

I doubt very much hearts would have offered him a new contract at the end of the season, if there were other clubs sniffing around i'm sure his agent would have got him a better move than rangers but at the end of the day he is probably on more money at rangers than he was, or ever will be on, at hearts. ambition? yes you could argue that but at the end of his rangers contract he'll be 27ish and in the prime of his football life. The only reason any of us go to work is for money, why would footballers be any different? they are all 1 bad injury away from retirement, take the money wherever its coming from.


----------



## Edi1011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Templeton had already told Hearts that he would not be re-signing a new contract [which he was in the last year of].
Either Hearts sell him now and get some money OR wait till January and he can pre-sign for nowt.

Pity some young promising players can't see past the OF dollar and in the current circumstances are prepared to waste some of their most important years to progress as a top player by going to Sevco and be banished to play at the lowest level of SFL senior football.

If only we had more players like Steven Fletcher  who could see the bigger picture and earn himself moves to get into the EPL.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fletcher got a couple today. 

I nearly chocked when I seen the £14m price tag. 

He isn't a bad player but not exactly great either. It must give a lot of the young guys encouragement. 

That is a few big money moves for him so far and he will be earning silly money at Sunderland.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

kerr dont you wish celtic pushed the boat out for him when we could of paid 4


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I still don't think he is that good. 

His scoring record has never been that good anywhere. 

His goal ratio at his was only about 1 goal in 4 games at Hibs, nearer 1 in 5 for Burnley and 22 goals for Wolves in 65 games after a good season last year. 

Watching him though, most goals seem to be lucky to be there to tap it in from 2 yards rather than good play. 

Burnley paid £3m and playing in the SPL I don't think we would have seen a huge profit. Only because he was in the EPL did they manage to find that outrageous fee. 

I would take Hooper ahead of Fletcher.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

hooper lacks in the air i think , did you watch the game today ? hooper hit the woodwork twice other than that nothing hooper likes the tap inns to


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Shug said:


> Is David Templeton a complete moron? Had scouts from England watching, was a bright talent and he's chucked it all to play lower league football with zero chance of European action for at least 3 years. Regardless of all the rangers fans telling the world they are a big club the fact is young players aren't going to develop to a high level getting booted off the park by the likes of Elgin and east Fife. Rangers never sent players to div 3 on loan as it wasn't a high enough level for them to develop. Of players persist in choosing money over ambition the national team will just continue its decline.


The national team will also continue to decline while good scots born players want to play for the likes of ireland, plus if the tartan army continue to boo every touch a scots player makes just because of the team he plays for then players will not want to play for us anyway


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

were the boo's for the team he plays for or the division he plays in ? i dont condone the boo'ing by any stretch of the imagination btw !


----------



## Edi1011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I still don't think he is that good.
> 
> *His scoring record has never been that good anywhere*.
> 
> ...




How much interest other than Southampton has there been in Hooper ?

Carl Hooper's goal scoring career : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Hooper

2004-2006 Grays Athletic 69(20)
2006-2008 Southend United 32 (2)
2007 → Leyton Orient (loan) 4(2)
2008→ Hereford United (loan)19(11)
2008-2010 S****horpe United 80(43)
2010- Celtic 65(44

Steven Fletcher's - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Fletcher_(footballer)

2004-2009 Hibernian 156 (43)
2009-2010 Burnley 35 (8)
2010-2012 Wolverhampton Wanderers 61(22)
2012- Sunderland 1(2)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Edi1011 said:


> [/B]
> 
> How much interest other than Southampton has there been in Hooper ?
> 
> ...


Without going through Fletcher's complete history, the vast majority of his goals were headers from close range in the EPL.

Do I not remember a couple that he knew little about either? I remember one that hit off his head and went in.

A quick glance also highlights these goals were more often scored against fellow struggling teams of similar ability. He has the odd one against a big team with Spurs on the wrong end of a few.

A few consolation goals and winner against Chelsea.

He didn't used to be the first choice striker at Wolves either. McCarthy used to use him as a sub to his more suitable striker.

As for the Brown value comments, although he has been connected to the EPL a few times in the past and for big money, who actually made an official bid of double the £4.4m?

So you can throw paper stories about but the proof is nobody would pay that kind of money for Brown.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As for scoring 12 goals as a good record for a struggling team, Yakubu scored 17 goals in less games for Blackburn. 

He is now playing in China as nobody really wanted him.


----------



## Edi1011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Without going through Fletcher's complete history, the vast majority of his goals were headers from close range in the EPL.
> 
> Ehmm if the chance falls close in what do you want him to do other than try to score ? You want him to stand back and say sorry I ain't gonna score unless it is a 30 yard screamer :wall:
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Edi1011 (Oct 30, 2011)

Kerr said:


> As for scoring 12 goals as a good record for a struggling team, Yakubu scored 17 goals in less games for Blackburn.
> 
> He is now playing in China as nobody really wanted him.


Really, you are clutching at straws here - what relevance does Yakubu's goal scoring playing for another team have to Fletcher ?

It seems that quite a few older pro's have *chosen* to go to China for money [Eg. Drogba and Anelka] rather than play in the EPL.

:wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you quote my posts better as they read a mess when you post within my post. 

I'm not going to go round in circles talking about Fletcher. 

My opinion, which I confidently would bet the vast majority would share, he is a decent player but most certainly not a £14m player. 

He hasn't done anywhere near enough to justify that kind of fee. 

Martin O'Neill is a great manager. However you might want to take a little look over his transfer record. 

He has bought a few duffers and paid over the odds quite a few times. He spent £120m whilst in charge of Villa which most people seem to overlook. 

I hope Fletcher does well and sorts his differences out with Levein.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Edi1011 said:


> Really, you are clutching at straws here - what relevance does Yakubu's goal scoring playing for another team have to Fletcher ?
> 
> It seems that quite a few older pro's have *chosen* to go to China for money [Eg. Drogba and Anelka] rather than play in the EPL.
> 
> :wall:


You made the point scoring so many goals for a relegated team was an achievement.

I was merely pointing out that it isn't that uncommon and a player in similar circumstances actually did significantly better and his goals were against big teams at the right time.

Yakubu was struggling to hold down a team here for quite a while.

Please stop adding phrases like clutching at straws and banging heads on wall. Not very mature given you aren't taking very simple comparisons onboard.

If you wish to have a debate on football I'm all for that. Starting posting banging heads on walls and I won't even bother responding if you are so norrow-minded and going to resort to that nonsense.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Kerr, i agree that fletcher is not a 14m player BUT in the PL a british striker who looks like a half decent player with a bit of potential will always go for silly money. (Carroll!)


----------

